#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  Дзонгсар Кхенце Ринпоче в России (июль 2010)

## Евгений Б.

Дорогие друзья! В июле в Россию приедет Дзонгсар Кхенце Ринпоче, перерождение великого мастера Джамьянга Кхенце Вангпо. Ринпоче широко известен по всему миру как учитель Дхармы, руководитель Фонда Кхенце, а также как режиссёр фильмов "Кубок" и "Путешественники и чародеи". Ринпоче проведёт два семинара: 13–15 июля в Москве и 20–23 июля в Санкт-Петербурге, а также выездной ретрит в подмосковном Кунпэнлинге (16-18 июля).

Обращение А. Терентьева, гл. редактора журнала "Буддизм в России".

Вниманию переводчиков буддийских текстов!

Дорогие коллеги и друзья, В июле в Россию приедет Дзонгсар Кхенце Ринпоче – директор Фонда Кхенце (Khyentse Foundation). Этот Фонд уже инициировал несколько международных проектов по исследованию и переводу буддийских текстов. Для нас особый интерес могут представлять проекты по исследованию, публикации буддийских текстов, а также амбициозный проект, в котором собираются принять участие все, или почти все лучшие переводчики мира: перевести за 100 лет ВСЕ буддийские тексты на основные европейские языки, что они и решили на специальной конференции в марте 2009 года (cм. Buddhist Literary Heritage project)! Уже принят 5-летний и 25-летний планы по переводу. В частности некоторые организации уже взяли на себя обязательства:

Nitartha Translation Network (Dzogchen Ponlop Rinpoche) обещали перевести 10 томов сутр из Кагьюра, Dharmachakra translation house (Chokyi Nyima Rinpoche) - все тантры (22 тома!), а Padmakara translation group (Pema Wangyal Rinpoche) - всю Праджняпарамиту!

При этом проект вовсе не ограничивается тибетскими текстами, а ищет сотрудничества с буддологами, изучающими и санскритские и тибетские, и китайские тексты, и буддийские тексты других культурных регионов.

Подчеркну при этом, что все эти работы предполагается делать не на голом энтузиазме - вся работа адекватную имеет финансовую поддержку. Фонд обещает стипендии даже для подготовки переводчиков и т.д.

Ринпоче, желающий лично познакомиться с российской буддологией, в этой поездке сможет посетить только Москву (13-15 июля) и Петербург (20-23 июля), поэтому переводчиков из других мест мы приглашаем на встречу в Москву или Питер. Те, кто не сможет лично участвовать во встрече, но хотел бы присоединиться к проектам - пожалуйста направьте письмо (для встречи в Петербурге - на имя Терентьева Андрея Анатольевича editor@buddhismofrussia.ru Данный адрес e-mail защищен от спам-ботов, Вам необходимо включить Javascript для его просмотра. ; для встречи в Москве - на имя Татьяна Алексеева tama_metok@mail.ru Данный адрес e-mail защищен от спам-ботов, Вам необходимо включить Javascript для его просмотра. ) где сообщите на английском языке краткую информацию о себе и своих переводах. Уточнение места, времени и других данных о встрече и проектах будет публиковаться на сайте журнала "Буддизм России"  в разделе новостей.

_С уважением,
А.А. Терентьев,
Гл. редактор журнала "Буддизм России"_

----------

Аньезка (30.05.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (27.06.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> Ринпоче проведёт два семинара: *13–15 июля* в Москве и 20–23 июля в Санкт-Петербурге.


На сайте Кунпэнлинга сказано, что ретрит будет *16-18 июля*. 
Это семинар, о котором говорится в сообщении выше, или будет два семинара?

Еще интересует, что именно будет давать Ринпоче?

----------

Евгений Б. (31.05.2010)

----------


## Кунпэнлинг

> На сайте Кунпэнлинга сказано, что ретрит будет *16-18 июля*. 
> Это семинар, о котором говорится в сообщении выше, или будет два семинара?
> 
> Еще интересует, что именно будет давать Ринпоче?


Вот расписание Ринпоче на его сайте: http://www.siddharthasintent.org/tea.../schedule.html, наверное, в сообщении Евгения ошибка.

----------

Аньезка (30.05.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

Спасибо! Это очень хорошая новость, потому что частично ретрит приходится на выходные.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Кунпэнлинг

Видимо, Евгений процитировал сообщение с сайта журнала "Буддизм России":

"..Ринпоче, желающий лично познакомиться с российской буддологией, в этой поездке сможет посетить только Москву (13-15 июля) и Петербург (20-23 июля)..",

до Кунпэнлинга Ринпоче действительно проведет в Москве два дня.

----------

Аньезка (30.05.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Это очень удивительный Ринпоче. И супер-мега популярный тоже. И вообще, человек, обладающий оч. потрясающими качествами. И предыдущее его рождение и это. 

А что это за текст? Jamyang Khyentse Wangpo's The Excellent Path to Enlightenment

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2010)

----------


## Ian

Будет ли возможность получить Прибежище и лунг на предварительные практики?

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Excellent Path Enlightenment Teachings Khyentse
Я посмотрел содержание: данный текст как раз по предварительным практикам ))

Вопрос к организаторам: что нужно сделать чтобы попасть на семинары? Нужно ли регистрироваться? Сколько все стоит?

Всего наилучшего! Артем.

----------


## Аньезка

> Это очень удивительный Ринпоче. И супер-мега популярный тоже. И вообще, человек, обладающий оч. потрясающими качествами. И предыдущее его рождение и это.


Да, он необыкновенный. 
Я просто влюбилась в него после просмотра фильма *Words of My Perfect Teacher*.  :Embarrassment:  А уж когда узнала, что он воплощение *Джамьянга Кьенце Чоки Лодро* - учителя Согьяла Ринпоче, о котором Ринпоче так много рассказывал. Но даже мечтать не могла, он приедет в Россию!  :Big Grin:  УРРА!!!

(на фотке маленький Согьял Ринпоче и Джамьянг Кьенце Чоки Лодро)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> Вопрос к организаторам: что нужно сделать чтобы попасть на семинары? Нужно ли регистрироваться? Сколько все стоит?


Я не организатор, но мы зарегистрировались (забронировали места), позвонив по скайпу Кунпэнлинга. 
Все контакты тут http://kunphenling.ru/contacts.php

----------


## Маша_ла

Джамьянг Кхенце Чоки Лодро был удивительный человек. Если человек вообще  :Smilie: 
Монахи рассказывали, что Джамьянг Кхенце Чоки Лодро проводил ночи в Уддияне у Гуру Ринпоче, беседуя на разные темы и пр.
В этом воплощении Дзонгсар Кхенце Ринпоче тоже удивительный учитель. Все, что он делает, если посмотреть на его проекты, он делает в совершенстве. 
Такое ощущение, что он играет с реальностью. И приносит оч. много пользы существам  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (31.05.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2010)

----------


## Евгений Б.

Спасибо за уточнение по поводу ретрита в Кунпэнлинге, поправил объявление.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Да, он необыкновенный.


Я тоже от него в полнейшем и неописуемом восторге, и от двух его фильмов, и от книги «Отчего вы не буддист?» (я даже взял её с собой в Китай). Когда я узнал о нём, я думал, жаль, что у него нет учеников в России. А теперь вот былые мечты скоро сбудутся!

----------

Аньезка (31.05.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> Когда я узнал о нём, я думал, жаль, что у него нет учеников в России. А теперь вот былые мечты скоро сбудутся!


Если гора не идет к Магомету, то Магомет идет к горе (ц)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Аньезка

Кстати, если я не ошибаюсь, Дзонгсар Кхенце Ринпоче - внук Дуджома Ринпоче. О как!  :Wink:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2010)

----------


## sherab

Дзонгсар Кхенце Ринпоче

Дзонгсар Кьенце Чоки Лодро

Следим за новостями, ждём получения визы.)

----------


## Кунпэнлинг

> Excellent Path Enlightenment Teachings Khyentse
> Я посмотрел содержание: данный текст как раз по предварительным практикам ))
> 
> Вопрос к организаторам: что нужно сделать чтобы попасть на семинары? Нужно ли регистрироваться? Сколько все стоит?
> 
> Всего наилучшего! Артем.


Надо позвонить секретарю +7(985)769-18-52 и забронировать место. Можно приезжать из Москвы, 1 час 20 минут на электричке до Павловского Посада и там 10 минут на маршрутке. Наш сайт: http://kunphenling.ru/

----------


## Маша_ла

> Дзонгсар Кхенце Ринпоче
> 
> Дзонгсар Кьенце Чоки Лодро
> 
> Следим за новостями, ждём получения визы.)


По-моему, первая реинкарнация - Джамьянг Кхенце Чоки Лодро, а нынешняя уже Дзонгсар Кхенце.. Сорри, ежели что  :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Кстати, если я не ошибаюсь, Дзонгсар Кхенце Ринпоче - внук Дуджома Ринпоче. О как!


Вроде да, кстати!

----------


## Кунпэнлинг

> Кстати, если я не ошибаюсь, Дзонгсар Кхенце Ринпоче - внук Дуджома Ринпоче. О как!


Да, а его дед по материнской линии - великий бутанский махасиддха Сонам Зангпо, отец - Тинле Норбу Ринпоче, воплощение Лонгченпы и главный держатель Дуджом Терсар. Наследственность, что поделаешь..

----------

Аньезка (31.05.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (01.06.2010)

----------


## sherab

МОСКВА

ОСНОВЫ БУДДИЙСКОГО ВОЗЗРЕНИЯ
Публичная лекция
Место: Бизнес-парк «Авиа-Плаза», Москва, ул. Авиамоторная, д. 10, к. 2. (Ст. М. Авиамоторная); Конференц-зал (3 этаж)
Время: среда 14 июля - 19:00
Регистрация: info@khyentse.ru

ПРЕВОСХОДНЫЙ ПУТЬ К ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЮ
Ретрит 
16 июля, пятница, начало в 19:00
17 июля, суббота, - 09:30-12:30 и 15:00-17:00
18 июля, воскресенье, - 09:30-12:30 и 15:00-17:00 

Во время этого ретрита Ринпоче дарует учение по тексту «Нёндро»
Джамьянга Кхьенце Вангпо. 
Место: Кунпэнлинг 
Регистрация: kunphenling@gmail.com

САНКТ-ПЕТЕРБУРГ

ОСНОВЫ БУДДИЙСКОГО ВОЗЗРЕНИЯ
Публичная лекция
Место: будет объявлено на www.khyentse.ru
Время: среда 21 июля - 19:00
Регистрация: info@khyentse.ru

МАДХЬЯМАКАВАТАРА
23 июля, пятница, начало в 19:00
24 июля, суббота, - 09:30-13:30
25 июля, воскресенье, - 09:30-13:30 

Ринпоче дарует учение по тексту Чандракирти «Мадхьямакаватара», введение в мадхьямику.
Место: будет объявлено на www.khyentse.ru
Регистрация: info@khyentse.ru

----------

Liza Lyolina (27.06.2010), Zosia (05.12.2012), Евгений Данилов (08.07.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

*sherab*, у меня знакомые в Москве, не зарегистрированные на форуме, интересуются:  

1) зачем нужна обязательная регистрация на ЛЕКЦИЮ в Москве, да еще и через веб-форму (с ФИО и e-mail'oм), причем с указанием количества билетов; 

2) сколько будут стоит сами билеты (кстати, если память мне не изменяет, ранее было сказано "публичная бесплатная лекция"?

Спасибо!

----------


## Naruikazuchi

еду из Петербурга, в Кунпенлинг собираюсь впервые. ищу попутчиков из Москвы (а после окончания ретрита - до Москвы  :Smilie:  ), добирающихся любыми способами.

давайте ехать вместе, друзья.

----------


## sherab

> *sherab*, у меня знакомые в Москве, не зарегистрированные на форуме, интересуются:  
> 
> 1) зачем нужна обязательная регистрация на ЛЕКЦИЮ в Москве, да еще и через веб-форму (с ФИО и e-mail'oм), причем с указанием количества билетов; 
> 
> 2) сколько будут стоит сами билеты (кстати, если память мне не изменяет, ранее было сказано "публичная бесплатная лекция"?
> 
> Спасибо!


Думаю регистрация нужна, что бы прикинуть количество людей. 

Думаю вход будет свободным)

----------


## Евгений Б.

По сообщению А. Терентьева, первоначально запланированные встречи Ринпоче с переводчиками в Москве и Петербурге отменены без объяснения причин.

----------

Asanga (30.06.2010)

----------


## Нико

> По сообщению А. Терентьева, первоначально запланированные встречи Ринпоче с переводчиками в Москве и Петербурге отменены без объяснения причин.


Т.е. глобальный переводческий форум отменяется?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Т.е. глобальный переводческий форум отменяется?


Похоже что отменяется

----------


## sherab

Думаю можно в Москве встречу переводчиков организовать самостоятельно. Уже двоих вижу, а это уже группа)))

----------


## sherab

Подскажите где достать сверстанный вариант "Сутры Сердца"? Если у кого есть, буду благодарен. Просили к приезду напечатать.
sherab@ya.ru

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Подскажите где достать сверстанный вариант "Сутры Сердца"? Если у кого есть, буду благодарен. Просили к приезду напечатать.
> sherab@ya.ru


Поищите в сети. Переверстать будет не проблема скорее всего.
Переводов этой сутры достаточно много в сети можно встретить.

Интересно, как получиться организовать встречу? Ваши предложения

----------


## sherab

Просто хотелось с тибетским текстом вместе.

----------


## Demetrioss

а как попасть на семинар в Москве?

----------


## sherab

Дзонгсар Кхьенце Ринпоче в Германии 2010:
http://www.flickr.com/

----------

Jambal Dorje (12.07.2010)

----------


## sherab

Не забываем про лекцию в среду)

ОСНОВЫ БУДДИЙСКОГО ВОЗЗРЕНИЯ
Публичная лекция
Место: Бизнес-парк «Авиа-Плаза», Москва, ул. Авиамоторная, д. 10, к. 2. (Ст. М. Авиамоторная); :Конференц-зал (3 этаж)
Время: среда 14 июля - 19:00
Регистрация: info@khyentse.ru

----------

Аньезка (13.07.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

Кстати вопрос москвичам пользующимися электричками с Курского вокзала
 (вдруг такие есть на БФ)
 Несколько дней назад был репортаж по ТВ, что в связи, то ли с ремонтными работами, то ли ещё чего, перемещаться с Курского на электичках в настоящее время весьма проблематично.
 Люди часами стоят в ожидании, потом штурмуют вагоны, едут буквально на крышах и между вагонами как то умудряются пристраиваться(своими глазами видет по ТВ), короче ужоссс конкретный.

 У меня вопрос-в настоящее время этот дурдом продолжается.

 Вопрос не праздный.

 Я на Дзонгсара Римпоче приезжаю в МСК в 07.00 в субботу на Павелецкий вокзал. Начало лекции в 09.30.
 При нормальном движении электричек, я должен как раз попасть к началу.

 А если этот аврал продолжается, то надо либо на автобус дуть, и то не факт, что они также не забиты в связи с авралом на Курском под завязку.
 То ли такси хватать ?

 Кто обладает инфой из первых рук как грится, отпишитесь пжлста.

----------


## sherab

Я недавно ехал в Кунпенлинг, было всё в порядке. Не заметил людей на крышах.

----------

куру хунг (14.07.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

Была сегодня на открытой лекции.
Хочу выразить большую пребольшую благодарность организаторам за то, что кому-то пришла в голову гениальная идея привезти Ринпоче в Россию, и за то,  что эта идея была осуществлена. Я до сих пор под впечатлением от Него. Такие встречи потом всю жизнь вспоминаешь. Спасибо вам, друзья, если читаете.

----------

Маша_ла (17.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2010)

----------


## sherab

Немного накладочка с Пуджей в Гаре вышла, но надеюсь в следующий приезд всё отладится. Кто может, рекомендую в Питере учение послушать, думаю уникальное будет. 

ОСНОВЫ БУДДИЙСКОГО ВОЗЗРЕНИЯ
Публичная лекция
Место: "Другой Мир", г. Санкт-Петербург, Бумажная улица, 17
Время: среда 21 июля - 19:00
Регистрация: info@khyentse.ru
Вход бесплатный, подношения приветствуются

МАДХЬЯМАКАВАТАРА
Учение
Ринпоче дарует учение по тексту Чандракирти "Мадхьямакаватара", введение в мадхьямику. 
Место: "Другой Мир", г. Санкт-Петербург, Бумажная улица, 17
Время: пятница 23 июля - начало в 19:00
            суббота 24 июля - 09:30-13:30
            воскресенье 25 июля - 09:30-13:30
Регистрация: info@khyentse.ru

----------


## Маша_ла

А вот тут видео и рассказ о лекции Дзонгсара Ринпоче в Мск.
http://savetibet.ru/2010/07/15/video..._rinpoche.html

----------

Rushny (18.07.2010), Аньезка (17.07.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (18.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (18.07.2010)

----------


## sherab

Аудио лекции Дзонгсара Ринпоче:

http://www.khyentse.ru/djkr_foundati...iew_moscow.mp3

----------

Rushny (19.07.2010), Аньезка (19.07.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (19.07.2010), Сергей Хос (19.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (19.07.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

А по Питерским учениям будут выложены материалы?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.07.2010)

----------


## sherab

Если Ринпоче даст добро, то все будет выложено.)

----------

Caddy (21.07.2010), Сергей Хос (19.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (19.07.2010)

----------


## Kamala

Оказывается, Дзонгсар Ринпоче не только снимает фильмы, но и играет, как актер! Искала иное и вот что по ходу попалось:
Words of My Perfect Teacher
Режиссер и сценарист: Лесли Энн Паттен; оператор: Kent Nason; жанр: документальный; время: 103 мин 
В ролях: 
Dzongsar Khyentse Norbu Rinpoche 
Бернардо Бертолуччи 
Стивен Сигал 
Гесар Мукпо 
кстати, последний- сын Чогьяма Трунгпа Рипоче.Еще доп. инфо и сам фильм скачать можно тут... http://g-e-s.livejournal.com/38010.html
Хорошая актерская команда. Да?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.07.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> Оказывается, Дзонгсар Ринпоче не только снимает фильмы, но и играет, как актер! Искала иное и вот что по ходу попалось:
> Words of My Perfect Teacher


Я смотрела этот фильм.
Он там не актер, нет... Это документальный фильм, снятый его учениками, про него самого. Т.е. играет он сам себя.  :Embarrassment:

----------

Kamala (19.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.07.2010)

----------


## Kamala

Спасибо за уточнение. Буду смотреть.

----------


## Аньезка

> Спасибо за уточнение. Буду смотреть.


Посмотрите обязательно. Многие после этого фильма в Ринпоче влюбились. Я в их числе  :Cool:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.07.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

А как там скачивается фильм? Я не нашла этот файл для скачивания. Я вообще, конечно, лох в компутерах..
Ринпоче очень супер-мега популярен и у него, по-моему, тысячи, а может и сотни тысяч и больше даже, учеников по всему миру. При этом, он - очень простой и скромный человек. Открытый для общения со всеми.
Вообще, наверное, хорошо помнить, что все это - результат практики. Он же воплощение совершенно необыкновенного святого Учителя - Джамьянга Кхенце Вангпо. Да и предыдущее воплощение и это, тоже - совершенно просветленные, святые люди. 
У него бликие связи с Сакья, он учился в Сакья Колледже, его предыдущее воплощение было учителем нынешнего Сакья Тризина. И в этой жизни он - ученик Святейшества.
Он также построил огромный монастырь в Бире, в Чантре, в Сев. Индии - Дзонгсар Институт - это монастырь Сакья и там Святейшество даровал учение Лам Дре в 2008 г.
Вообще, все свои проекты он делает на благо всех существ. И внимательно относится ко всем людям, особенно к бедным. Как и Джамьянг Кхенце Вангпо.
В общем, очень потрясающий учитель. Несомненно.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (21.07.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (26.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.07.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Фотки с лекции в Мск. http://tantra.fishup.ru/p/spage/album/gid/1104201

(Соррики, жара  :Smilie:  )

----------

Евгений Данилов (23.07.2010)

----------


## Sadhak

не та ссылка

----------

Маша_ла (22.07.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

А кумпенлинговские лекции нигде не выложены?

----------

Сергей Хос (25.07.2010)

----------


## Asanga

Фильм про Дзонгсара Ринпоче можно скачать здесь
http://ariom.ru/forum/p716458.html

----------

Маша_ла (26.07.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (26.07.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> А кумпенлинговские лекции нигде не выложены?


 Надо наверное подождать.
 точно помню, организаторы говорили, что ведётся запись, и что лекции обязательно будут выложены в сети

----------


## PampKin Head

По отзывам питерских братьев Ринпоче отжог по полной программе! Ждем материалы с нетерпением.

P.S. Собственно, не совсем понятно: чего такая задержка с контентом?

----------


## Naruikazuchi

Ринпоче был неизмеримо прекрасен. дзогченоидам, кстати, от него в очередной раз с любовью досталось )

контент ждем, да. а так, к слову, Ринпоче рассказывал, что снимает третий фильм, в нем будут фигурировать кришнаиты и "море секса". в этой связи атрибутика храмового зала эзотерического центра, где проходили учения, пришлась очень кстати - Ринпоче с удовольствием фоткался на фоне различных Ганеш и благостных синих лиц.

----------


## Аньезка

> Ринпоче был неизмеримо прекрасен. дзогченоидам, кстати, от него в очередной раз с любовью досталось )


А можно узнать, что именно было сказано в адрес ДО? Хотелось бы дословно.

Кстати, его ближайший ученик из прошлой жизни, Согьял Ринпоче, давать учения в Дзогчен-общине не гнушается.

----------

sherab (26.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.07.2010)

----------


## Naruikazuchi

а я в посте не упоминал именно ДО. и сам Ринпоче именно ДО дословно ничего не адресовал. он говорил о людях, пытающихся практиковать дзогчен в качестве пути - и его позиция в этом отношении ни для кого не секрет. на ютубе довольно долго висело видео (сейчас, к сожалению, удалено) с одной из лекций Ринпоче, где он с иронией замечает, что довольно много слышал о дзогчен, но в основном от учеников, а не от учителей ) и что сам он рассматривает дзогчен лишь как результат, плод (а ума ченпо и чагья ченпо, соответственно, как основу и путь).
именно на питерской лекции он сказал, что для того, чтобы практиковать дзогчен, надо быть либо абсолютным мудрецом, либо совершенным идиотом. и прибавил, что у современных дзогченоидов идиотизма и мудрости, соответственно, недостаточно.)

точные слова можно будет послушать, когда организаторы выложат запись лекции.

зы - ну и стоит прибавить конечно, что "досталось с любовью" следует понимать буквально. дабы чувств и клеш ничьих не задеть.
и второе зы, вдогонку первому - опять же, из записи лекции будет слышно, что Ринпоче очень хорошо отзывался о ННР и был согласен с ним в контексте задаваемого из аудитории вопроса. ждем запись.

----------

Asanga (26.07.2010), sherab (26.07.2010), Аньезка (26.07.2010), Кузьмич (27.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.07.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Меня очень порадовал несколько замаскированный нетрадиционной формой традиционный подход к практике.

Про мудрость и глупость гешела Чжамьян Кьенце приводил тибетскую поговорку - 
"спасет или ум знатока или вера дурака" - с чем перекликаются и слова Дзонгсара Ринпоче. Жаль что часто мы не обладаем ни тем ни другими.

Чем больше слушаю  драгоценные наставления Учителей различных линий тибетского буддизма тем больше убеждаюсь в том что под различной формой скрыты один и тот же подход к практике. И между линия ми нет никаких принципиальных противоречий, Учителя других линий по сути говорят то же что и Учителя гелуг  :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (27.07.2010), sherab (27.07.2010), Евгений Грейт (27.07.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (27.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.07.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (27.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (27.07.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> Чем больше слушаю  драгоценные наставления Учителей различных линий тибетского буддизма тем больше убеждаюсь в том что под различной формой скрыты один и тот же подход к практике. И между линия ми нет никаких принципиальных противоречий, Учителя других линий по сути говорят то же что и Учителя гелуг


 Гип, гип Урааа!!!!!! :Embarrassment: 
 Не -за зря Дзонгсар прикатил в Рашу.
 Ешё одним гелукписким фундаметалистом меньше стало. :Kiss: 

 Так держать Андрей.
 Осталось сделать самый главный и отчаянный шаг-попробовать слушать учения Дзогчен, тем более ЕСДЛ говорил, что слушать надо, и это не противоречит учению гелуг. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.07.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Слушайте, вы меня простите, что влезаю в высокоученные дебаты, но как открывается файл .rar? Я фильм-то с Дзонгсаром Ринпоче загрузила, но теперь посмотреть не могу.
Прямо не карма какая-то. Даже кино посмотреть нельзя.
Мерси!

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Слушайте, вы меня простите, что влезаю в высокоученные дебаты, но как открывается файл .rar? Я фильм-то с Дзонгсаром Ринпоче загрузила, но теперь посмотреть не могу.
> Прямо не карма какая-то. Даже кино посмотреть нельзя.
> Мерси!


1. клацается правой кнопочкой по файлу и выбирается "извлечь в текущую папку", после смотрится появившийся файл)) 
2. Если нет "извлечь в ... " , качается и устанавливается winrar или 7-zip и см. п.1

----------

Маша_ла (27.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (27.07.2010)

----------


## Asanga

> И между линиями нет никаких принципиальных противоречий, Учителя других линий по сути говорят то же что и Учителя гелуг


Конечно, поскольку все наследники традиций Наланды.

----------

Pema Sonam (27.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (27.07.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Что, Питерские лекции не выложили еще?

----------


## Naruikazuchi

видать, не выложили. надо написать ребятам по адресу, что на сайте у них указан, авось забыли чего по запарке

----------


## Naruikazuchi

написал им два дня назад. пока молчок.

----------


## Caddy

Кто присутствовал на лекциях Дзонгсара Кхьенце Ринпоче по Мадхьямакаватаре, не подскажете, кто был переводчиком? Спасибо.

----------


## Dondhup

> Кто присутствовал на лекциях Дзонгсара Кхьенце Ринпоче по Мадхьямакаватаре, не подскажете, кто был переводчиком? Спасибо.


В Питере переводил Саша Нариньяни в Москве не знаю кто.

----------

Caddy (27.08.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Что, Питерские лекции не выложили еще?


Я писал Учение в Питере, но организаторы запретили распространять - типа у них лучше запись.

----------


## Аньезка

> В Питере переводил Саша Нариньяни в Москве не знаю кто.


В Москве тоже Саша.

----------

Caddy (27.08.2010)

----------


## Naruikazuchi

кстати, может, у кого-нибудь есть иные контакты организаторов кроме имэйла на кхьенце.ру? или контакты учеников Ринпоче в России, если таковые имеются.

----------


## Евгений Данилов

Пока идет работа над монтажём аудио и видео учений в Москве и Петербурге. Также будет обновлена аудио-версия с московской лекции (с более громким Сашиным голосом).

----------

Caddy (27.08.2010), Же Ка (25.08.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (26.08.2010), Сергей Хос (25.08.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Пока идет работа над монтажём аудио и видео учений в Москве и Петербурге. Также будет обновлена аудио-версия с московской лекции (с более громким Сашиным голосом).


Огласите сроки пож-ста. И где скачать можно будет?

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

http://khyentse.ru/

----------

Джигме (27.08.2010)

----------


## Евгений Данилов

Сроки не известны. Сами понимаете, люди работают на добровольной основе, и занимаются этим по мере возможности.

Но просили не волноваться :Smilie:  Заверили, что обязательно выложат

----------

Джигме (27.08.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (26.08.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

Аудио питерского семинара: http://www.sendspace.com/file/j5bbct [224 Mb, as it is].

Когда добровольцы сделают все-как-надо, можно будет стереть и наслаждаться нормальным качеством.

----------

Caddy (29.08.2010), Dondhup (29.08.2010), Odvulpa (30.08.2010), Pedma Kalzang (29.08.2010), Samadhi Undercover (29.08.2010), YanaYa (01.09.2010), Джигме (06.09.2010), Евгений Данилов (29.08.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (30.08.2010), Сергей Хос (29.08.2010)

----------


## Caddy

Ну вот прислали письмо, что и Мадхъямаку тоже уже можно скачать (до 7 ноября!)  :Embarrassment:  
http://khyentse.ru/madhyamika.html#mp3

----------

Rushny (23.10.2010), Svarog (25.10.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (23.10.2010), Пема Дролкар (23.10.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (23.10.2010), Сергей Хос (23.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2010)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Ура!

----------


## Svarog

Спасибо огромное организаторам визита Ринпоче! Отдельное наиогромнейшее спасибо тем, кто делал аудио-записи лекций. Это потрясающие лекции!

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (26.10.2010)

----------


## Tashi Dugda

На всякий случай выложено тут:
http://narod.ru/disk/26589983000/%D0...D0%B0.rar.html

Архив в 293мб

----------

Kalzang (18.01.2011), Pedma Kalzang (21.11.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (26.10.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (31.01.2011), Сергей Хос (16.11.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Нашёл китайский блог, там замечательные фотографии Ринпоче http://blog.sina.com.cn/gurubar2008

----------

Caddy (29.10.2010), Naruikazuchi (29.10.2010), Pema Sonam (29.06.2011), sherab (01.11.2010), Евгений Данилов (30.10.2010), Же Ка (29.10.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (29.10.2010)

----------


## Caddy

С сайта http://khyentse.ru/ пришло вот такое письмо:




> Дорогие друзья!
> 
> «Провидение Сиддхартхи» и Фонд Кхьенце рады объявить, что перевод «Мадхьамакаватары» Чандракирти с комментарием Дзонгсара Джамьянга Кхьенце Ринпоче закончен. Как и прежде перевод можно запросить на сайте http://khyentse.ru. Пожалуйста, поделитесь этой информацией со всеми, кто может быть в этом заинтересован.
> 
> Спасибо!
> Д.


 :Smilie:

----------

Asanga (28.06.2011), Lion Miller (01.07.2011), Pema Sonam (28.06.2011), Дордже (29.06.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (28.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.06.2011)

----------


## Homer

> Нашёл китайский блог, там замечательные фотографии Ринпоче http://blog.sina.com.cn/gurubar2008


Спасибо за ссылку, интересный блог!
Но в ходе просмотра возник непростой вопрос. На некоторых фотках (например, на странице 11) Ринпоче запечатлён в немонашеской одежде. 
Скажите, это разрешено?

----------

Дондог (04.07.2011)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

> С сайта http://khyentse.ru/ пришло вот такое письмо:


А электронный перевод тоже запросить можно?!

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> А электронный перевод тоже запросить можно?!


Только электронный перевод и можно запросить  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А в этом году он приедет? Я слышала месяца полтора назад(от Саши Нариньяни), что у него все неясно до последнего момента, и вроде он собирается в этот раз в Грузию :EEK!:  :Big Grin: 

Будьте добры. дерните за веревочку, сообщите позаметнее, ежели что! :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Неужели придется ехать в грузию? (

- tapatalk -

----------


## Вова Л.

Грузия - классная страна, с удовольствием бы съездил на ретрит к Ринпоче.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.07.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Дзонгсара Кхьенце Ринпоче организует коллективный затвор (т.е.ретрит)?

----------


## Николай Бе

Супер, только дочитал его "Отчего вы не буддист", очень хорошая книга, живая, конкретная, немного резкая, прямая. Очень его стиль понравился...
Как жаль что не получается с поездкой...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2011)

----------


## sherab

*Комментарий Кьенце Ринпоче на Бодхичарья-аватару Шантидевы*
Тут учение, которое Ринпоче даёт в Индии, в Бире каждый год.

----------

YanaYa (17.11.2012), Же Ка (19.07.2011), Иван Ильич (06.07.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (06.07.2011), Николай Бе (06.07.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.07.2011)

----------


## sherab

На днях выложим продолжение)))

----------

Odvulpa (06.07.2011), Иван Ильич (06.07.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.07.2011)

----------


## Иван Ильич

Здесь - Лекции Дзонгсара Джамьянга Кхьенце Ринпоче, посвящённые
трактату Чандракирти "Мадхьямакаватара", основанные на 
комментарии Горампы.

----------

Rushny (13.11.2012), Николай Бе (06.07.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> На днях выложим продолжение)))


Круто-круто! Спасибо вам за вашу работу!

----------


## sherab

Выложили учения в Бире за 2008 и 2010 годы. Комментарий на Бодхисатвачарью аватару:
*Комментарий Кьенце Ринпоче на Бодхичарья-аватару Шантидевы*

Насте Еременко большое спасибо за проделанную работу)

----------

Asanga (19.07.2011), Caddy (19.07.2011), Rushny (13.11.2012), Sadhak (19.07.2011), Же Ка (19.07.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (19.07.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.07.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (19.07.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Можно ли где то это найти в аудио? 

- tapatalk -

----------


## Аньезка

Друзья, все ссылки на аудио файлы с предыдущей страницы теперь неработающие(
Хотелось бы найти лекции Дзонгсара Кхенце в mp3. Можно просто на английском, без перевода.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

У меня есть аудио с лекциями в Питере и в Москве, могу выложить. (Но нужно подождать)

----------

Pema Sonam (13.11.2012), Rushny (13.11.2012), sherab (13.11.2012), Svarog (13.11.2012), Аньезка (13.11.2012), Джнянаваджра (13.11.2012), Пема Дролкар (14.11.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> У меня есть аудио с лекциями в Питере и в Москве, могу выложить. (Но нужно подождать)


Было бы очень здорово!

----------

Pema Sonam (13.11.2012), Svarog (13.11.2012), Аньезка (13.11.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Да, мы подождем) Спасибо.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/cneiickdwwae15r/Gac2CwB9z_

----------

Greedy (14.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (14.11.2012), Pema Sonam (14.11.2012), Rushny (15.11.2012), Sadhak (14.11.2012), Аньезка (14.11.2012), Джнянаваджра (14.11.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (14.11.2012), Тант (14.11.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Эх, эх, эх... Когда же драгоценный Дзонгсар Кхенце Ринпоче снова посетит Россию  :Frown:  ?

----------

Pema Sonam (14.11.2012), Джнянаваджра (15.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.11.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Эх, эх, эх... Когда же драгоценный Дзонгсар Кхенце Ринпоче снова посетит Россию  ?


Вот да, очень хочется его увидеть. В качестве компенсации я вот очень хотел его последнюю книгу "Not For Happiness: A Guide To The So-called Preliminary Practices" в электронном виде приобрести, но там только увы с американскими кредитками можно - может кто знает, как можно с этим разобраться?)

----------


## Тант

В гугле можно почитать, но только не полностью(
http://books.google.ru/books?id=Sjf2...page&q&f=false

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> В гугле можно почитать, но только не полностью(
> http://books.google.ru/books?id=Sjf2...page&q&f=false


Можно и полностью, если постоянно менять IP посредством TOR, я полагаю.

----------


## Ydg

> Эх, эх, эх... Когда же драгоценный Дзонгсар Кхенце Ринпоче снова посетит Россию  ?


Наверно, чтобы Ринпоче приехал, надо его приглашать, да? Настойчиво приглашать

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Наверно, чтобы Ринпоче приехал, надо его приглашать, да? Настойчиво приглашать


Вот поверьте, если бы у меня был свободный миллион рублей, я бы взял и написал. А так что толку? Ринпоче и без меня знает, что в России его многие любят и ждут.

----------


## Маша_ла

В 2008 году я почему-то приобрела там множество дисков с аудио учениями Ринпоче. С тех пор эти диски лежали на балконе, который не отапливается и сыро там достаточно, и я не знаю, там еще осталось что-то или нет. Теперь храню в доме, могу проверить, если там слушабельно, а там должен быть английский или перевод, или сами учения на инглише, и с уважением передать желающим, если кому интересно))

Ринпоче - удивительный учитель. Будем надеяться, что он еще приедет в Россию..

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> В 2008 году я почему-то приобрела там множество дисков с аудио учениями Ринпоче. С тех пор эти диски лежали на балконе, который не отапливается и сыро там достаточно, и я не знаю, там еще осталось что-то или нет. Теперь храню в доме, могу проверить, если там слушабельно, а там должен быть английский или перевод, или сами учения на инглише, и с уважением передать желающим, если кому интересно))
> 
> Ринпоче - удивительный учитель. Будем надеяться, что он еще приедет в Россию..


так выложили бы сразу в сеть, если там есть что-то)

----------

Pedma Kalzang (21.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

Гениальная идея, спасибо)) Если бы были навыки и время, я бы так и сделала. Я просто хотела их передать кому-то, у кого есть навыки выкладывания аудио-файлов в сетях и есть интерес к учениям Ринпоче. Если таковых в Мск нет, то пусть диски лежат дальше. Есть не просят))

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Гениальная идея, спасибо)) Если бы были навыки и время, я бы так и сделала. Я просто хотела их передать кому-то, у кого есть навыки выкладывания аудио-файлов в сетях и есть интерес к учениям Ринпоче. Если таковых в Мск нет, то пусть диски лежат дальше. Есть не просят))


Ну вы проверьте - не вышел ли у дисков срок годности, а если не вышел и всё в порядке - то с удовольствием же забрали бы) Блага вам!

----------

Pedma Kalzang (21.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

А у дисков есть срок годности? Они фирменные типа, дзонгсарские диирпаркские)) Я не вижу у них срока годности никакого.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А у дисков есть срок годности? Они фирменные типа, дзонгсарские диирпаркские)) Я не вижу у них срока годности никакого.


Я имел в виду вот это:




> С тех пор эти диски лежали на балконе, который не отапливается и сыро там достаточно, и я не знаю, там еще осталось что-то или нет. Теперь храню в доме, могу проверить, если там слушабельно

----------


## Маша_ла

Проверила - все работает, учения на англ., качество записи - отличное)) Можете забирать, если кому надо.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.11.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну шо, желающие забрать диски сдулись? Тады не отдам)) Буду их хранить вечно)) Вообще, может и неправильно их отдавать для распространения в сети, т.к. они продавались за деньги, идущие на поддержание монастыря Ринпоче, а в сети они бесплатно и никакой отдачи монастырю нет.. Спрячу в долгий ящик)) Сама послушаю)) Там голос Ринпоче и он сам учит по-английски буддийской махаянской философии. Очевидно, в наше время, это мало кого интересует))

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ну шо, желающие забрать диски сдулись? Тады не отдам)) Буду их хранить вечно)) Вообще, может и неправильно их отдавать для распространения в сети, т.к. они продавались за деньги, идущие на поддержание монастыря Ринпоче, а в сети они бесплатно и никакой отдачи монастырю нет.. Спрячу в долгий ящик)) Сама послушаю)) Там голос Ринпоче и он сам учит по-английски буддийской махаянской философии. Очевидно, в наше время, это мало кого интересует))


Это у вас анитья такая или упайя?)
Да запросто можно хоть сегодня диски забрать, а ещё можно на практику принести их сегодня например сюда вот  :Wink:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (23.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.11.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну вот и забирайте. Я никуда придти не могу - у меня ребенок маленький, если че.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ну вот и забирайте. Я никуда придти не могу - у меня ребенок маленький, если че.


А скиньте в ЛС - откуда и как и когда удобно)

----------

Pedma Kalzang (23.11.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

Ладно. Потом ссылочки скиньте, как в сеть выложите, я может тоже послушаю)) Приобщуся))

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Вообще, может и неправильно их отдавать для распространения в сети, т.к. они продавались за деньги, идущие на поддержание монастыря Ринпоче, а в сети они бесплатно и никакой отдачи монастырю нет


1. Поскольку Вы приобрели диски, пожертвование монастырю уже произошло.
2. Если человек послушает записи и вдохновится деятельностью Ринпоче, ему никто не мешает самостоятельно сделать благотворительный перевод. Возможно даже еще больший, чем стоимость CD. Возможность поддержать инициативы Ринпоче можно анонсировать в комментариях к раздаче.

----------

Маша_ла (23.11.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (23.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.11.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

Благими намерениями, как говорится.. Диски так никто и не забрал. Завтра мы улетаем до конца декабря. В общем, забирать их у меня не надо. Пусть лежат. Найдем тех, кому это действительно надо)) А не как бы))

----------

